# lm_sensors and gkrellm HOWTO Support thread

## smokeslikeapoet

This is the support thread for my lm_sensors and gkrellm howto. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

Please post all of your specific problems here. Please, include your motherboard, chipset, and kernel information:

e.g. EpoX 8KHA+, Via KT266A, and gentoo-sources-2.4.20.

I will do my best to answer your questions and hopefully some hardware experts will help me out.

----------

## jerome187

i've been trying to get this to work for awhile

i've done this with the i2c things compiled in the kernel as modules and as built in, i allways get this error when i do 'emerge ksensors' or 'emerge lm_sensors'

```
make: *** [kernel/busses/i2c-amd8111.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 31, Exitcode 2

!!! lm_sensors requires the source of a compatible kernel\nversion installed in /usr/src/linux and >=i2c-2.7.0 support built as a modules this support is included in gentoo-sources as of 2.4.20-r1

```

i've never seen a module i2c-amd8111 or anything like it in make menuconfig.

heres my specs:

Mobo: Biostar U8668 Grand

Chipset: VIA VT8751A (P4M266A)/ VT8235

Kernel: vinalla-sources 2.4.20

let me know if you need any other info

TIA!

----------

## barlad

Hello,

like it says, you need kernel sources which include some files lm_sensors-2.7.0 needs. For example, latest gentoo-source kernels include those files, the ck-kernel serie does not.

You have two solutions:

- emerge lm_sensors-2.6.5

- emerge gentoo-sources (or any other compatible kernel), link the sources to /usr/src/linux, emerge lm_sensors-2.7.0. Re-link /usr/src/linux to your current kernel sources. Unmerge gentoo-sources if you want to.

----------

## ctford0

I'm getting this in my everything log.  Does anyone know what it means?

```

[kernel] i2c-ali1535.o: Resetting entire SMB Bus to clear busy condition (08)

```

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## barlad

Yes, if lm_sensors works fine, it's nothing worrying. When the module is loaded, it sets up your SMBus so that it can be used by sensors, that's  about it. The busy state is most likely due to the way the motherboard works or the bios is set-up. It is not an error.

----------

## jerome187

 *barlad wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> like it says, you need kernel sources which include some files lm_sensors-2.7.0 needs. For example, latest gentoo-source kernels include those files, the ck-kernel serie does not.
> 
> You have two solutions:
> ...

 

It says 

```
bash-2.05b# emerge lm_sensors-2.6.5

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "lm_sensors-2.6.5".

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.
```

did i type it wrong or something?  i would like to try to get this to work, i really dont want to have to emerge gentoo-sources and do all that work unless i really need to.

----------

## barlad

```

cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors

emerge lm_sensors-2.6.5.ebuild

```

It should work

----------

## jerome187

thanks, i got it to work.  i dont know if its working right tho, isnt 74.0C  little hot for a CPU?  and 16.0C a little low for the system temp?

also, is there a way to get the mem on a graph like the cpu graph?

----------

## smokeslikeapoet

 *jerome187 wrote:*   

> thanks, i got it to work.  i dont know if its working right tho, isnt 74.0C  little hot for a CPU?  and 16.0C a little low for the system temp?
> 
> also, is there a way to get the mem on a graph like the cpu graph?

 

It does seem like a high temp for your cpu, but without information on your system setup it's hard to tell. My father was having heat problems and I cleaned half a centimeter of dust from his HSF and replaced the thermal tape with Artic Silver and dropped his CPU temp about 15 degrees. Athlon T-Bird's are known for there heat output, while stock Pentium III's will run much cooler. As far as the 16.0C temp you might need to edit the sensors.conf file to get the correct temp. If you dual boot you can download "motherboard monitor" for Windows which seems to be calibrated out of the box, better than lm_sensors is. From MBM's output or you PC Health section of you bios you should be able to gather enough accurate infomation on how to edit your sensors.conf file. 

http://mbm.livewiredev.com/

For more information on how to edit sensors.conf view the links on my howto.

----------

## jerome187

i'll be able to get the correct temps from the bios when i feel like rebooting (if that happens anytime soon   :Razz:  )

----------

## iceburglar

Sometimes running "sensors" shows my CPU temp to be a negative number (like -35'C, which then climbs to -28'C under load). Other times it shows a whacked out temp like 114'C.

Anybody calibrated a Shuttle SK41G XPC (Small Form Factor) in there /etc/sensors.conf ?

Also, when I run Windows on this box, it runs a little hot (40'-42'C idling), but running gentoo, it seems like the CPU temps soar (the fan speeds up at 52'C), and occasionally, the fan cuts out and my SSH sessions lock up for a few seconds (I think the CPU is being throttled due to temps).

In other threads, I've heard of other users having strange kernel panics which may be heat related as well. Does Gentoo do something to make CPU's run extra toasty? Or does anybody have any ideas/suggestions/etc.?

----------

## wrs4

I'm running a dual Xeon @ 2 GHz on an Iwill DPL-533 board.

does it support lm_sensors?

what does 'emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "lm_sensors".' mean?

----------

## iceburglar

 *wrs4 wrote:*   

> what does 'emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "lm_sensors".' mean?
> 
> 

 

It means try "emerge lm-sensors" instead (dash instead of underscore)

----------

## wrs4

Thanks...what I get for entering the emerge command as it was posted in the forum when I couldn't find the package in the gentoo package list   :Wink: 

----------

## wrs4

OK...I emerged lm-sensors, then configured the kernel:

```

Character devices --->

I2C support --->

<*> I2C support

<*> I2C device interface

<*> I2C /proc interface

```

make dep, etc.  Next, I emerged i2c, lm-sensors (again), and gkrellm (again)...

then I ran the sensors-detect:

```

kenobi linux # sensors-detect 

 This program will help you to determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

 load to use lm_sensors most effectively.

 You need to have done a `make install', issued a `depmod -a' and made sure

 `/etc/conf.modules' (or `/etc/modules.conf') contains the appropriate

 module path before you can use some functions of this utility. Read

 doc/modules for more information.

 Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c[-/]* files

 for some things. You can use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create these /dev files

 if you do not have them already.

 If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built-in you can

 safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

 seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

dmi: read: Success

 IF THIS IS AN IBM THINKPAD, PRESS CTRL-C NOW!

 IBM Thinkpads have a severely broken i2c/SMBus implementation, just scanning

 the bus will break your Thinkpad forever!

 If this is a non-Thinkpad IBM, we still suggest you press CTRL+C. We have

 had users reporting system breakage on other IBM systems as well.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): 

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801DB ICH4

Use driver `i2c-matroxfb' for device 01:00.0: MGA G400 AGP

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/i2c-i801.o: unresolved symbol i2c_add_adapter_Rsmp_c4d35d8f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/i2c-i801.o: unresolved symbol i2c_del_adapter_Rsmp_a2df1640

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/i2c-i801.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/i2c-i801.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/i2c-i801.o: insmod i2c-i801 failed

Loading failed (Illegal seek)... skipping.

Load `i2c-matroxfb' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): 

modprobe: Can't locate module i2c-matroxfb

Loading failed (Illegal seek)... skipping.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): 

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no):

modprobe: Can't locate module i2c-dev

 Loading failed (Illegal seek), expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Couldn't open /proc/bus/i2c?!? at /usr/sbin/sensors-detect line 2970, <STDIN> line 5.

```

kernel is/was/has been linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5.

What did I miss?

----------

## iceburglar

 *wrs4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What did I miss?

 

Check the link given in the first message in this topic. It links to a howto for this.

I think you forgot to "emerge i2c"

----------

## wrs4

Rereading, what I missed was compiling it in as modules.  I went back and modularized the items I posted above, then followed the rest of the tutorial.  Not having an ISA bus on this board (Iwill DPL-533), I wasn't surprised that all of the tests on the ISA bus failed.  It detected an i2c-i801 and an eeprom module, which I duly modprobed.  I also had to add the /etc/sysconfig directory so that I could write out the lm_sensors file....

I have the two modules above inserted and running.  sensors reports memory but nothing else:

```

kenobi linux # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1100

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM SPD

SDRAM Size (MB):        512

eeprom-i2c-0-54

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1100

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM SPD

SDRAM Size (MB):        512

```

I know the board has temperature monitoring because I can see it in the bios, and because the page I linked to says it does   :Smile:   but apparently that functionality got missed.  Is this an lm_sensors limitation?

----------

## magikomax

Hi,

I unmerged lm-sensor becouse I couldn't find the files needed to configure it. So I downloaded i2c 2.7.0 and lm-sensors 2.7.0 from the official site. I installed it following the quick install guide. 

Now it works fine. 

I have an ASUS A7V333 (VIAKT333) with an AthlonXP 1800+

What modules should I load. Now lsmod says:

socrate root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

w83781d                20368   0

i2c-proc                7504   1  [w83781d]

i2c-dev                 4900   0

i2c-viapro              3984   0

i2c-core               17160   0  [w83781d i2c-proc i2c-dev i2c-viapro]

Is it necessary w83781d?

I used also gkrellm to display Mb and CPU temperature. Does it exist a program wich do the same but fit in the top bar of Gnome?

Which are the correct value of "offset" and "factor" of the temp sensors?? Now it's about 12 degree less than Win ASUSProbe. But maybe linux uses less CPU than winXP.

Why I have 3 temp sensor (and in WinXP only 2)?? The 3rd sensor indicates 14°C and in my room now there are 29°C  :Smile: 

Thanks for your suggestion!

Max

----------

## wrs4

Yes, you need the w83781d module, since the i2c modules depend on it.  From your output:

```

i2c-proc 7504 1 [w83781d] 

```

I don't know about gnome panel applets that display the information; I'm sure you could check the gnome site and see.  For the other questions, someone else will have to help   :Smile: 

----------

## iceburglar

For those using a Shuttle XPC (I have the SK41G with the FX41 motherboard), you may notice that as soon as insert the it87 module (either "modprobe it87" or have it loaded at boot through "/etc/modules.autoload" as I do) your fan will start to run at full speed, which is very noisy.

There is a solution posted as a "Self-Serve Support Ticket" at the lm_sensors website. 

What is happening is that when the it87 module gets loaded, it sends a reset to the chip. For whatever reason, this reset sends the fan into overdrive, which is quite noisy. The fix is to comment out the section of source code in it87.c so that it does not send this reset along to the chip. I'm not sure if you can use "emerge" after editing a local copy of a file (I "make install"'d it by hand).

Anyhoo, here's a snippet of my "lm_sensors-2.7.0/kernel/chips/it87.c": 

```
Starting at Line 571:

int it87_write_value(struct i2c_client *client, u8 reg, u8 value)

{

/* Commented out for Shuttle SK41G Fan Speed Problem

    This will always "return 0" now

    if (i2c_is_isa_client(client)) {

        down(&(((struct it87_data *) (client->data))->lock));

        outb_p(reg, client->addr + IT87_ADDR_REG_OFFSET);

        outb_p(value, client->addr + IT87_DATA_REG_OFFSET);

        up(&(((struct it87_data *) (client->data))->lock));

        return 0;

    } else

        return i2c_smbus_write_byte_data(client, reg, value);

    }    */

return 0; /* New "return 0" added (always returns 0) */

} 

```

A future release may add an option to avoid resetting the chip when loaded, but this is working great for me know.

SK41G Fan Speed Problem

Similar discussion at SFFTech

----------

## Peach

after a system update I got this prompt at boot time:

```
 * /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors does not exist, try running sensors-detect

```

that's right, so I run sensors-detect again and what I had was:

```
...

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-viapro' for device 00:11.0: VIA Technologies VT8233 VLink South Bridge

Use driver `i2c-riva' for device 01:00.0: GeForce2 GTS2

Probe succesfully concluded.

 

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-viapro' already loaded.

Load `i2c-riva' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

modprobe: Can't locate module i2c-riva

Loading failed... skipping.

** Note: i2c-riva module is available at

** http://drama.obuda.kando.hu/~fero/cgi-bin/rivatv.shtml

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO):

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

... 

Sorry, no chips were detected.

...

blablabla
```

strange... they were working since yesterday...

 :Confused: 

ok, so I did:

```
# emerge rivatv
```

but I found that I should disable framebuffer support 'cause it conflicts somehow with this driver... now I'm waitin to find what's up... someone updated lm_sensors a bit too much?  :Sad: 

mind this:

```
# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors does not exist, try running sensors-detect

# sensors

as99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

VCore 1:   +1.84 V  (min =  +1.76 V, max =  +2.14 V)

VCore 2:   +0.12 V  (min =  +1.76 V, max =  +2.14 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.39 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:       +4.94 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.62 V  (min = +10.79 V, max = +13.11 V)

-12V:     -13.79 V  (min = -15.06 V, max = -12.32 V)       ALARM

-5V:       -3.90 V  (min =  -5.48 V, max =  -4.50 V)       ALARM

fan1:     5113 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

temp1:       +38°C  (limit =  +60°C)

temp2:     +64.0°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)        (beep)

temp3:    +224.4°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)

vid:      +1.950 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled
```

----------

## wrs4

Do you have an /etc/sysconfig directory?  I noticed that when I ran sensors the first time, it said something on the order of "writing lm_sensors to /etc/sysconfig...failed no such file or directory."

Ultimately, I had to lsmod to get a list of modules installed, rmmod the ones associated with lm_sensors, rc-update remove lm_sensors default, run sensors again, then rc-update add lm_sensors default.

That worked for me, but depending on your situation, may not for you.  Good luck.

----------

## Peach

 *wrs4 wrote:*   

> Do you have an /etc/sysconfig directory?  I noticed that when I ran sensors the first time, it said something on the order of "writing lm_sensors to /etc/sysconfig...failed no such file or directory.

 

```
$ ls /etc/sysconfig/

lm_sensors
```

there is... apart from that, when I'll have a little time I'll try to recompile the kernel without fb support and see if modprobing rivatv will give me some result in running sensors-detect

----------

## hatem

Hey,

For some reason sensors seams to give me totally messed up readings. I get -5 C one second and 119 C the next. I took a look at the /etc/sensors.conf but I have no idea what to edit.

I have an Nforce2 Gigabyte 7njs Zenith motherboard running gentoo sources 2.4.20.

Here's some output that may be of help to you:

```

$ sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.63 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)   

VCore 2:   +2.68 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)   

+3.3V:     +6.26 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.91 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)   

+12V:     +12.00 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)   

-12V:     -19.31 V  (min = -15.85 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

-5V:       -1.95 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +2.55 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)   ALARM

VBat:      +4.04 V

fan1:     4354 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

Temp1/MB:    +10?C  (min =  +20?C, max =  +60?C) 

Temp2/CPU:  +120?C  (min =  +20?C, max =  +60?C) ALARM

Temp3:       +48?C  (min =  +20?C, max =  +60?C) 

```

In the above output it says my cpu is 120C (!!!) but I think it is incorrect because my system should shut down if the temp gets that high (i think i configured my bios that way).

In the output below, I caught it displaying negative tempatures:

```

$ sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.63 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)   

VCore 2:   +2.68 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)   

+3.3V:     +6.26 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.91 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)   

+12V:     +12.00 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)   

-12V:     -19.31 V  (min = -15.85 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

-5V:       -1.95 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +2.55 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)   ALARM

VBat:      +4.04 V

fan1:     4326 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

Temp1/MB:     +3?C  (min =  +20?C, max =  +60?C) 

Temp2/CPU:   -17?C  (min =  +20?C, max =  +60?C) ALARM

Temp3:        +5?C  (min =  +20?C, max =  +60?C) 

```

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

it87                    7396   0

i2c-proc                7568   0 [it87]

i2c-isa                 1132   0 (unused)

i2c-dev                 4772   0 (unused)

i2c-core               16304   0 [it87 i2c-proc i2c-isa i2c-dev]

nvidia               1537216  13 (autoclean)

nvnet                  26656   1

cmpci                  26232   0

soundcore               4580   2 [cmpci]

```

If there is anything that you guys need me to post, please ask and I will do so: I am totally clueless as to what the problem is. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Edit:

I went into my bios and got some specs... but I still have no idea what to edit in my /etc/sensors.conf. Any help will be appreciated.

```

CPU VCore = 1.61V

+2.5V = 2.68V

+3.3V = 3.13

+5.0V = 4.83V

+12V = 12.22V

-12V = (-)11.78V

```

Edit 2:

I think I've found the incorrect values. When I run "sensors" these are the only things I can find that is not matching what my bios tells me.

```

+5V:       +4.91 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)   

+12V:     +12.00 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)   

-12V:     -19.31 V  (min = -15.85 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

```

I'm still at a loss as to what I should edit in my sensors.conf to fix this.

Edit 3:

I found this comment in sensors.conf under the it87 section:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Important - if your temperature readings are completely whacky
> 
> # you probably need to change the sensor type. This must be done
> ...

 

Great! Only problem is I cannot find the ../doc/chips/it87 file   :Confused: .

Edit 4:

(Have I broken the record for number of edits yet?  :Laughing:  )

I untared the .gz file portage downloaded and found the file there.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   Legal values:
> 
> 	sensor1		sensor2		sensor3		value
> ...

 

Now my remaining problem is figuring out what my sensors use. Chaintech 's website isn't too helpful... just says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * 8 external voltage inputs
> 
>  * 2 temperature sensing for CPU and system
> ...

 

Anyone know what the Chaintech 7NJS Zenith motherboard uses? I don't know how safe it is to just try all of the values untill i get something that works.Last edited by hatem on Mon Sep 01, 2003 11:54 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Grilo

ok i have a gigayte 7vax-A kt400a chipset amd 1600xp pocessor i am running the mm 2.6 test4 kernel and you don't need lmsensors anymore. but my gkrellm cannot see the i2c stuff in the sys directory .

any ideas on how to get this to work?

Grilo

----------

## Inside

Hi,

i get the same Error as jerome187 got. 

I am using the vanilla-sources 2.4.22 and the i2c 2.8.0 patch. 

Any clue why this happens and how to fix it?

```
make: *** [kernel/busses/i2c-amd8111.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 31, Exitcode 2

!!! lm_sensors requires the source of a compatible kernel\nversion installed in /usr/src/linux and >=i2c-2.7.0 support built as a modules this support is included in gentoo-sources as of 2.4.20-r1

```

[/url]

----------

## eisforian

You don't seem to be using version 2.8.0 of lm_sensors and i2c. I did this by adding the following to my /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
sys-apps/lm-sensors

sys-apps/i2c
```

----------

## staed

Hi.

I have a Gigabyte 7VRXP with a Via KT333 / Via 8233A chipset on a 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 kernel.

I've followed the instructions in the installation thread, but when i try to run 'sensors' i only get this:

# sensors

flex scanner jammed

tried to ask google, but he didn't know :(

----------

## defunk

Not sure if anyone can help me out with this one. My only machine out of four Gentoo boxes that seems to hate lm_senesors. This is an older settup. I am using a Gigabyte GA-7IXE motherboard with an Athlon 800 cpu. The chipset on this board;  AMD 750, consisting of AMD 751 PCI/AGP and AMD 756 PCI ISA IDE Controller. Now after running sensors detect. The program returns with modules to load. i2c-amd756, w83781d and eeprom. I load these modules into the kernel with i2c-dev.o and everything seems to run good for a while. But eventually things go South and wacky. A quick look at the kern log tells me 

kernel: i2c-amd756.o: SMBus collision!]

kernel: i2c-amd756.o: Busy wait timeout! (0800)

kernel: i2c-amd756.o: Sending abort.

Once this starts it will just stay this way until I reboot the machine. (and spams my log all up)

If anyone has some sort of resolution to this problem it would be much appreciated. It is driving me nuts!

----------

## viperlin

i have a Gigabyte GA-7VT600 with a VIA KT600 chipset.

i have tryed all of these settings for it87

```

 diode diode diode 0x07

 diode diode thermistor 0x23

 diode thermistor diode 0x15

 diode thermistor thermistor 0x31

 thermistor diode diode 0x0e

 thermistor diode thermistor 0x2a ** default

 thermistor thermistor diode 0x1c

 thermistor thermistor thermistor 0x3

```

then wrote the temps down & rebooted, none even came close to the temperatures my bios was saying. that or the temperature seriously jumped or dropped during reboot.

the ones that seemed most possible (no negative ones) were these:

```

diode thermistor diode 0x15

 diode thermistor thermistor 0x31

 thermistor thermistor diode 0x1c

```

but again were about 20 degree's C off in temperature

according to my bios my system temp is 33 degree's C and my CPU is at 58 degree's C.

these three told me that my CPU was either at 30 something or 70 something.

 :Neutral: 

anyone know what the setting is for my exact mobo (and yes i've searched but i'm gonna continue after posting , but without hope)

----------

## netboyiam

Hi:

Here's the arg's required to insmod it87 to avoid getting bogus/negative values on a shuttle SN41G2:

insmod it87 temp_type=0x38

Cheers,

k

----------

## kermitjunior

Just wanted to say THANK YOU.  Excellent threads... both of them.  First time I've managed to get it all working properly.

KJ

----------

## Merlin-TC

So did anyone get it to work with 2.6 kernels?

You can't emerge lm-sensors anymore because of the kernel diffrence.

Help would be very much appreciated cuz I am trying to get it to work for ages now.

----------

## shakti

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> So did anyone get it to work with 2.6 kernels?
> 
> You can't emerge lm-sensors anymore because of the kernel diffrence.
> 
> Help would be very much appreciated cuz I am trying to get it to work for ages now.

 

all i can say is that it did work...dont know what i did but after first install of 2.6.0 i got cpu temp in gkrellm, but i recopiled with a config from scratch and puff..gone it was    :Shocked: 

----------

## bammbamm808

2.4.24, but doing it the same way I have for the last few kernels. No i2c stuff is builtin to kernel, some as modules. Made sure no i2c modules were loaded, then from freshly untarred i2c-2.8.2:

make all

make install

depmod -a

Seems to go fine

Then from fresh lm_sensors-2.8.2:

make all

make install

depmod -a

ldconfig

modprobe i2c-core

modprobe i2c-dev

modprobe i2c-nforce2

prog/detect/sensors-detect

When asked to probe for non-detectable adapter, I answer no and get the following for my trouble.

Can't exec "i2cdetect": No such file or directory at prog/detect/sensors-detect line 4061, <STDIN> line 3.

Couldn't find i2cdetect program!! at prog/detect/sensors-detect line 4061, <STDIN> line 3.

i2cdetect is, of course in the same dir as sensors-detect script. Here's the referenced line from sensors-detect (in bold):

# i2cdetect -l either cats /proc/bus/i2c or scans sysfs for the same information

open INPUTFILE,"i2cdetect -l |" or die "Couldn't find i2cdetect program!!";

while (<INPUTFILE>) {

Here's /cat/proc/bus/i2c:

mark@hnllhi1-ar6-4-7-247-127 mark $ cat /proc/bus/i2c

i2c-0 smbus SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000 Non-I2C SMBus adapter

i2c-1 smbus SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5040 Non-I2C SMBus adapter

What am I missing?

i2c-cvs and lm_sensors-cvs also behave identically

----------

## andrea_ferraris

Hi,

Mobo: ECS K7S5A Pro with Athlon XP 2000+, 512 MB RAM

kernel: gs-sources : 2.4.23_pre8

lm-sensors: I don't know because I don't have the PC here. I know that is the last stable, because I updated this morning the system with 

emerge sync

emerge system

emerge world

ic2: the same

The problem: I can modprobe and I do

i2c-core

i2c-dev

i2c-proc

then I get an empty dir either under /dev/i2c , either under /proc/i2c

If I run sensors-detect I get a no /dev error with the suggestion of trying

to run some prog/mkdev.sh script, that I can't find on my hd.

I tried also to modprobe it81 that could be the sensor of my mobo and it

load, but there are no improvement in the previous behaviours.

sensors can't find any sensors.

I tried also to load manually all the modules under 

/lib/modules/linux-2.4.23_pre8/kernel/drivers/i2c/bus.

After that sensors-detect works, but I get some nice kernel oops.

What can I try? Also a ponter to the right docs is really welcome.

Best regards,

Andrea

----------

## Braempje

I had to change mobo due to hardware problems, and now I have exactly same problem as andrea. I did a fresh install, put those modules there, but sensors-detect doesn't find a thing. There isn't even a /proc/i2c directory! There is a /dev/i2c directory, but that's empty.

My motherboard is an Intel D875PBZ.

----------

## andrea_ferraris

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> I had to change mobo due to hardware problems, and now I have exactly same problem as andrea. I did a fresh install, put those modules there, but sensors-detect doesn't find a thing. There isn't even a /proc/i2c directory! There is a /dev/i2c directory, but that's empty.
> 
> My motherboard is an Intel D875PBZ.

 

I'll have to read the lm-sensors docs, as suggested by the package install.

If you do lsmod what do you see? Are  i2c-core, i2c-proc and i2c-dev loaded. I don't know, but I think that they are neede to have lm-sensors working. Anyway I have they loaded, but sensors-detect doesn't work, neither sensors. Now I installed the new kernel for gss-sources, I'll have to try again to installa lm-sensors. 

Andrea

----------

## HermanR

I would like to access my sensors (CPU/MB temp etc.) through (Super)Karamba.

Thus far, I have lm_sensors working to the point that I get (apparently correct) readings when I run the 'sensors' program.

However, when I try to run 'sensors -s', as recommended everywhere, I get the following error messages:

```

as99127f-i2c-0-2d: Can't access /proc file for writing;

Run as root?

via686a-isa-e200: Can't access /proc file for writing;

Run as root?

```

And yes, I ran this as root! The /proc filesystem is available and there are relevant entries in /proc/sys/dev/sensors. There is no /proc/sensors, however.

As far as I understand it, Karamba uses the 'sensors' program to fetch it's readings. But 'sensors -s' is necessary to make labels such as 'temp1', etc., isn't it?

When I run 'sensors', I get the following output:

```

as99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

VCore 1:   +1.82 V  (min =  +1.66 V, max =  +2.03 V)

VCore 2:   +0.14 V  (min =  +1.66 V, max =  +2.03 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.50 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:       +5.07 V  (min =  +4.52 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.58 V  (min = +10.83 V, max = +13.15 V)

-12V:     -12.16 V  (min = -15.06 V, max = -12.32 V)       ALARM

-5V:       -5.22 V  (min =  -5.49 V, max =  -4.50 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

fan2:     4655 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

M/B Temp:    +44°C  (limit =  +60°C)

CPU Temp:  +57.4°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)        (beep)

temp3:    +224.4°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)

vid:      +1.850 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

via686a-isa-e200

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

CPU core:  +3.02 V  (min =  +1.79 V, max =  +2.18 V)   ALARM

+2.5V:     +3.02 V  (min =  +2.24 V, max =  +2.74 V)   ALARM

I/O:       +3.35 V  (min =  +2.95 V, max =  +3.62 V)

+5V:       +6.28 V  (min =  +4.47 V, max =  +5.49 V)   ALARM

+12V:     +15.22 V  (min = +10.79 V, max = +13.18 V)   ALARM

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

P/S Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

SYS Temp:  -68.8°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C)

CPU Temp:  -68.8°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C)

SBr Temp:  +28.4°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C)

```

How do I get from here to correct readings in my Karamba theme?

----------

## snakattak3

Ok...Got sensors almost working with 2.6.2 kernel. Here's the deal though, my sensors output is this 

```
arusnak@Otto arusnak $ sensors

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.53 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)   ALARM

VCore 2:   +1.61 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.10 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +5.04 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:      +0.00 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)   ALARM

-12V:     -27.36 V  (min = -15.86 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +0.00 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)   ALARM

VBat:      +3.29 V

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!
```

My temps aren't registering, and neither are my fans. I have these modules loaded 

```
it87                   20872  0

i2c_sensor              2560  1 it87

i2c_sis96x              4484  0

i2c_isa                 1920  0

i2c_core               18692  4 it87,i2c_sensor,i2c_sis96x,i2c_isa
```

Dmesg shows this...

```
i2c-sis96x version 1.0.0

sis96x smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0xe600
```

 My motherboard is an Asus P4S533-VM. I can provide more info if needed, but I think thats about all. If you have a suggestion, don't hesitate. Thanks.

----------

## wood

That weird 200ºC to -200ºC sensor is wrong. It is probably not even a sensor but something your mb thinks is a temp sensor. Your cpu is very probably one of the others. Generaly there's one wacked, one hot (your cpu at 30-60), and one less hot (your mb chipset at 30-50)[/b]

----------

## Sp4rky

Very strange, sensors seems to be working oke:

```

s99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus AMD75x adapter at e4e0

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

VCore 1:   +1.70 V  (min =  +1.49 V, max =  +1.81 V)

VCore 2:   +1.68 V  (min =  +1.49 V, max =  +1.81 V)

+3.3V:     +3.38 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:       +5.07 V  (min =  +4.52 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.27 V  (min = +10.83 V, max = +13.15 V)

-12V:      -3.26 V  (min = -15.06 V, max = -12.32 V)

-5V:       -0.57 V  (min =  -5.49 V, max =  -4.50 V)

fan1:     4821 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:     4655 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan3:     3183 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +35°C  (limit =  +60°C)

CPU Temp:  +44.4°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)        (beep)

temp3:     +43.0°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)

vid:      +1.650 V

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

However, I cannot get gkrellm2 or ksensor or karamba to use the reading. For instance, gkrellm2 just has the options for sensors "gray" and cannot be chosen

Any ideas?

----------

## HermanR

 *Quote:*   

> Very strange, sensors seems to be working oke:
> 
> ...
> 
> However, I cannot get gkrellm2 or ksensor or karamba to use the reading. For instance, gkrellm2 just has the options for sensors "gray" and cannot be chosen
> ...

 

That sounds like the same problems I'm having. There is no /proc/sensors  here, but the readings are okay in /proc/sys/dev/sensors. I cannot do 'sensors -s'.

I have not yet been able to solve this, but I have a workaround to get the readings into Karamba. Instead of 'sensor=sensor etc.', I use:

```
sensor=program program="echo `awk ' { print ($3) } ' /proc/sys/dev/sensors/as99127f-i2c-0-2d/temp1` °C"
```

This works fine for me. But you'll have to adjust the raw readings yourself (for me, CPU temp is 2*temp2), for example.

Maybe this can help you.

----------

## Sp4rky

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That sounds like the same problems I'm having. There is no /proc/sensors  here, but the readings are okay in /proc/sys/dev/sensors. I cannot do 'sensors -s'.
> 
> I have not yet been able to solve this, but I have a workaround to get the readings into Karamba. 

 

for some reason, ksensor DOES give me readings now, but gkrellm2 two does not. (Super)karamba now can show one temp (out of 3) en the 3 fans

not sure what is the problem. I cannot do sensors -s either. 

Thinking maybe the labels aren't set correctly because of that?

----------

## PaoloP

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> However, when I try to run 'sensors -s', as recommended everywhere, I get the following error messages:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Has anyone looked into this yet? I have the same problem (kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r5, latest stable i2c and lm_sensors, Gigabyte GA-7N400-L motherboard).

----------

## rollinncoaster

Hi Folks, 

I have a couple of question that I was unable to answer after reading this and several other posts.

 I have an nforce2 motherboard (Soltek FRN2-L) with 1GB of OCZ-3200 performance series RAM. 

I've installed lm_sensors following the directions on the installation thread and everything went ok, the only problem it that lm_sensors does not detect my voltage nor it does not scan the memory slots.

The output of 'sensors' is the following:

```
lm90-i2c-0-4c

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

M/B Temp:    +37°C  (low =   +5°C, high =  +70°C)         

CPU Temp:  +39.8°C  (low =  +5.0°C, high = +70.0°C)         

tcrit1:      +85°C

tcrit2:      +85°C

hyst:        +10°C

pcf8591-i2c-0-4e

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

Chan. 0:  30

Chan. 1:  30

Chan. 2:  30

Chan. 3:  30

Output:   0 (enabled)

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

Unknown EEPROM type (10)

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

Unknown EEPROM type (10)

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

Unknown EEPROM type (10)
```

Also, 'sensors-detect' instructed me to load the following modules: 

```
MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=lm90

MODULE_3=pcf8591

MODULE_4=eeprom

MODULE_5=w83781d
```

After looking the documentation for each of the sensors, I have no idea why the voltage sensors are not being detected. One thing that caught my attention is the fact that lm90 sensor only reports two temperatures. If that is the case 'w83791d' is supposed to handle the rest of the readings. However when looking at the /proc/sys//dev/sensors/ directory, I only have entries for the lm90, 3 eeprom's (3 memory slots), but no 'w83791d'. This one is not being recognized. 

This is the directory listing: 

```
valentina sensors # pwd

/proc/sys/dev/sensors

valentina sensors # ls

chips  eeprom-i2c-0-50  eeprom-i2c-0-51  eeprom-i2c-0-52  lm90-i2c-0-4c  pcf8591-i2c-0-4e

valentina sensors # cd lm90-i2c-0-4c/

valentina lm90-i2c-0-4c # ls

alarms  hyst  tcrit1  tcrit2  temp1  temp2
```

My questions are: 

Does anybody know why the memory probes are unsuccesful? 

Why my voltage sensors are not being detected?

Any insight will be greatly appreciated. 

If anybody wants to see the contentes of /proc/bus/*, here it is:

```

valentina bus # ls

i2c  i2c-0  i2c-1  i2c-2  pci  usb

valentina bus # cat i2c

i2c-0   smbus           SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000           Non-I2C SMBus adapter           

i2c-1   smbus           SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5100           Non-I2C SMBus adapter           

i2c-2   dummy           ISA main adapter                        ISA bus algorithm               

valentina bus # cat i2c-0 

4c      LM90 chip                               LM90 sensor driver              

4e      PCF8591 chip                            PCF8591 sensor chip driver      

50      EEPROM chip                             EEPROM READER                   

51      EEPROM chip                             EEPROM READER                   

52      EEPROM chip                             EEPROM READER                   

valentina bus # cat i2c-1 

valentina bus # cat i2c-2

valentina bus # 

```

Also, here is lsmod:

```
valentina bus # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

w83781d                23700   0  (unused)

eeprom                  3572   0  (unused)

pcf8591                 3172   0  (unused)

lm90                    4472   0  (unused)

i2c-isa                  716   0 

i2c-nforce2             3368   0 

i2c-dev                 4640   0 

floppy                 47420   0  (autoclean)

i2c-proc                7060   0  [w83781d eeprom pcf8591 lm90]

i2c-core               15460   0  [w83781d eeprom pcf8591 lm90 i2c-isa i2c-nforce2 i2c-dev i2c-proc]

serial                 48964   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                27824   0  (autoclean) [serial]

parport_pc             24552   1  (autoclean)

lp                      6400   0  (autoclean)

parport                22728   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

usb-ohci               17416   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               16108   0  (unused)

tulip                  38304   1 

snd-pcm-oss            34500   0  (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          10896   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-intel8x0           16516   0  (autoclean)

snd-ac97-codec         35384   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                53028   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0]

snd-page-alloc          5620   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         2704   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            12416   0  (autoclean) [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-oss            24096   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3232   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                30032   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              12612   0  [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          3728   0  [snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    27908   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3364   6  [snd]

usbcore                56012   1  [usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

nvidia               1626496  11 

valentina bus # 
```

If you need me to post any more info let me know, I'll post it. 

Thanks.

----------------------------------

UPDATE:

Going back to the specs of my MB the chips that are supported are the 

'lm90' and the 'w83627hf' not the 'w83781d' as detected by 'sensors-detect'. 

It is on the FAQ for the lm_sensors package:

 *Quote:*   

> 4.17.5 Bad readings from a w8378[12]d!
> 
> Do you own an ASUS motherboard? Perhaps your chip is being misidentified. Look on the motherboard (or at http://mbm.livewiredev.com) for a 'Winbond' or Asus chip. Often the real device is an Asus as99127f. If so, the driver can be forced to recognize the as99127f with force_as99127f=BUS,0x2d where BUS is your i2c bus number. Cat /proc/bus/i2c to see a list of bus numbers. Read the w83781d module documentation (doc/chips/w83781d) for more details. 

 

All I had to do is remove the unneeded module and insert the appropiate one. Now 'sensors' shows: 

```

same as before and ...

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.64 V  (min =  +1.48 V, max =  +1.80 V)              

VCore 2:   +4.08 V  (min =  +1.48 V, max =  +1.80 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.23 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)              

+5V:       +5.07 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)              

+12V:     +12.01 V  (min = +10.79 V, max = +13.11 V)              

-12V:     -12.24 V  (min = -13.21 V, max = -10.90 V)              

-5V:       -5.07 V  (min =  -5.51 V, max =  -4.51 V)              

V5SB:      +5.58 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)              

VBat:      +1.50 V  (min =  +2.70 V, max =  +3.29 V)              

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan3:     2191 RPM  (min =  750 RPM, div = 8)                     

temp1:       +39°C  (limit =  +60°C)                       sensor = thermistor           

temp2:     +40.0°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C) sensor = thermistor           

temp3:     +36.0°C  (limit =  +60°C, hysteresis =  +50°C) sensor = thermistor           

vid:      +1.650 V

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled
```

However, my memory is still not recognized. ANy ideas?

----------

## lilvalo

l440gx+ with p3 750mhz

mylex dac960 raid

it refuses to work

I did what I was supposed to:

```
kernel/chips/max6650.c:115: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/chips/max6650.c:115: error: (near initialization for `max6650_driver.id')

make: *** [kernel/chips/max6650.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 84, Exitcode 2

!!! lm_sensors requires the source of a compatible kernel version in /usr/src/linux or specified in $LINUX and >=i2c-2.8.1 support built as modules.
```

this is what i have in my kernel:

```

<*> I2C support

[*] I2C mainboard interfaces

<*>   Intel 82801AA, AB, BA, DB

<*>   Intel 82371AB PIIX4(E), 443MX, ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5, SMSC Vict

<*>   Pseudo ISA adapter (for some hardware sensors)

<M> I2C device interface

<M> I2C /proc interface (required for hardware sensors)

```

yea i figured i had an intel board so i should have that in it.... thanks

valmiki

----------

## lilvalo

Well I actually got something to work. The modules get loaded and dmesg shows it detecting some stuff.  but i can't get  bmcsensors, eeprom, ds1621 to work, well the modules don't load.. So i had somehow gotten lm-sensors to compile before, so running the old sensors-detect generates the file with those, but I tried recompiling and it gives me the same error as in my post above.. Any help any one?

Thanks

Valmiki

----------

## ronmon

Hey Sp4rky,

I didn't see you mention what motherboard you are using, but the chipset seems to be the same as my A7M266-D. Like yours, using the stock /etc/sensors.conf, the -12v and -5v readings were hosed.

A while back, I found this file by googling and have tweaked a bit to suit my setup. It works much better now:

```

as99127f-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at e4e0

VCore1:    +1.78 V  (min =  +1.60 V, max =  +1.86 V)              

VCore2:    +1.73 V  (min =  +1.60 V, max =  +1.86 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.39 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)              

+5V:       +5.05 V  (min =  +4.73 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

+12V:     +12.34 V  (min = +11.37 V, max = +12.59 V)              

CPU0 Fan: 3629 RPM  (min = 1997 RPM, div = 4)                     

CPU1 Fan: 3479 RPM  (min = 1997 RPM, div = 4)                     

PSU Fan:  2934 RPM  (min = 1500 RPM, div = 4)                     

M/B Temp:    +37°C  (high =   +45°C, hyst =   +42°C)          

CPU0 Temp: +52.0°C  (high =   +60°C, hyst =   +57°C)          

CPU1 Temp: +54.0°C  (high =   +60°C, hyst =   +57°C)          

VID:      +1.750 V

```

Though 'sensors' reports correctly, as above, a few kernel versions back it became necessary to set the temperature divisor to 1/10th of its normal value in my gkrellm2 configuration. I'm pretty sure it is kernel related and not lm-sensors. My current version is lm-sensors-2.8.4.

----------

## Death Barrel

hi

gigabyte ga7vt600-l , VIA KT600, gentoo-sources 2.4.22 >> and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2

i compiled my kernel just like you said adding the ic2 supports as modules

then i emerged i2c lm-sensors gkrellm

then i did a sensors-detect and this is what i got:

```
root # sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
```

i then tried prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh but really don't know where that is or if that is what i need to do... any help would be nice  :Smile: 

DB

----------

## totoffe

I have this problem :

bash-2.05b$ sensors-detect 

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

and I don't have any file called mkdev.sh.

Do you did I miss something???

----------

## totoffe

Ok I've worked it out :

untar the source, then go in the directory freshly untared and you will find prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh

ciao

----------

## Joe23

I dunno.. I've read most of what's been written here, and I still can't understand what I'm doing wrong.

my stats: 

Motherboard: GA-8KNXP (intel). this is the board's web page: http://tw.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Products/Products_Spec_GA-8KNXP.htm

kernel version is 2.6.4.

this is what I get:

it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.52 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.56 V)   ALARM

VCore 2:   +2.60 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.60 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.72 V  (min =  +3.12 V, max =  +3.44 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.22 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)   ALARM

+12V:     +12.32 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +12.60 V)

-12V:     -16.09 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM

-5V:       -8.05 V  (min =  -5.28 V, max =  -4.81 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +4.67 V  (min =  +4.72 V, max =  +5.24 V)   ALARM

VBat:      +4.08 V

fan1:     3139 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +25°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +40°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    +89°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = invalid

Temp3:       +74°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor

somehow I don't think my CPU temp is 89°C .. :Smile: 

as you can see, it's being recognized as a "it87-isa-0290" chip, but I don't know if that's true, the motherboard manual says nothing about it.

what can I do? I want to be able to see the actual and real values.

thanks in advance,

Joe

EDIT: the motherboard's manual states that the I/O controller is IT8712F

----------

## srs5694

There are scaling factors that must be applied to various sensor readings, and these can vary from one board to another, and even from each sensor to another. These are entered in the /etc/sensors.conf file. Do a search in that file for "scaling"; there's a comment that describes what to do. My hunch is you need to halve your CPU temperature, but you may want to see what Windows and/or your BIOS is saying about the readings, just to be sure.

My own board (an MSI K8T Neo-FSR) doesn't require scaling factors in /etc/sensors.conf, but when I ran GKrellM, I found it was reporting temperatures in the 400-degree range. Scaling factors are entered for it in a little dial entry called "Factor;" entering "0.100" works well for me.

----------

## Souperman

Got my sensors working, except one of my system fans is not detected.  Motherboard is a Jetway N2PAP-LITE (nFORCE2).  Both fans are detected in the PC health indicators in POST and in the winbond hwdoctor program (Windows) that shipped with the board.  Any ideas?

----------

## fvant

emerge i2c lm-sensors  and making th kernel modukes worked without errors but when i run sensors-detect it complains with this message:

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

modprobe i2c-proc also works...what's missing here ?

----------

## curious_bob

I am getting a kernel source compatiblilty error.  Is this not compatible with linux-gaming-sources?

----------

## pens

```
 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): yes

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 00:01.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP)

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): no

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): no

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): no

 Well, you will know best. We will just hope you edited `/etc/modules.conf'

 for automatic loading of this module. If not,

 you won't be able to open any /dev/i2c-* file (unless youhave it built-in

 into your kernel)

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

[b]Error: First argument not a number!

Syntax: i2cdetect I2CBUS

  I2CBUS is an integer[/b]

 Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): no

 Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): no

 Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

 See doc/FAQ, doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html, or

 http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/lm_sensors-FAQ.html

 (FAQ #4.24.3) for further information.

 If you find out what chips are on your board, see

 http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html for driver status.
```

sensors-detect is not working all that great here. I have i2c-nforce and stuff built into my kernel, but the same error occurs when it's a module.

----------

## curious_bob

 *totoffe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> untar the source, then go in the directory freshly untared and you will find prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh
> 
> 

 

untar which source?  i2c or lm-sensors?

----------

## Flurp

I had the same problem as totoffe and several others:

```

bash-2.05b$ sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. 

```

Since Gentoo uses devfs it doesn't make sense to manually add nodes!

Looking through the sensors-detect script I noticed that later versions of lm-sensors include extra code to detect whether devfs is being used.  One way round the problem, given that you are using devfs is to comment out line 1582 of /usr/sbin/sensors-detect by adding a # at the beginning:

```

sub initialize_conf

{

  if (-f '/etc/modules.conf') {

    $modules_conf = '/etc/modules.conf';

  } elsif (-f '/etc/conf.modules') {

    $modules_conf = '/etc/conf.modules';

  } else { # default

    $modules_conf = '/etc/modules.conf';

  }

  if (-c '/dev/i2c-0') {

    $dev_i2c = '/dev/i2c-';

  } elsif (-c '/dev/i2c/0') {

    $dev_i2c = '/dev/i2c/';

  } elsif (-c '/dev/i2c0') {

    $dev_i2c = '/dev/i2c';

  } else { # default

    print "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.\n";

#    exit -1;

  }

}

```

With this modification the script still complains but doesn't drop out any more.  I now have lm-sensors up and running with gkrellm displaying the results  :Very Happy: 

Now to get the scaling factors right...

----------

## Gentree

 *fvant wrote:*   

> emerge i2c lm-sensors  and making th kernel modukes worked without errors but when i run sensors-detect it complains with this message:
> 
> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
> 
> modprobe i2c-proc also works...what's missing here ?

 

I had this at one stage . If I recall I found loading i2c-dev cleared it.

Device Drivers -> I2C support -> I2C device interface

HTH

----------

## Gentree

PS I have this as module but kernel autoloading pulls it in.  :Cool: 

----------

## glimt

IMHO, this is a bug, probably should be logged.

--g

 *Flurp wrote:*   

> I had the same problem as totoffe and several others:
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b$ sensors-detect
> ...

 

----------

## Gentree

I dont see this as a bug,

if i2c-dev is not loaded there are no devices and the msg is correct. 

The suggested fault msg may not be the most helpful, maybe it should suggest checking i2c-dev.

----------

## arkane

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> I dont see this as a bug,
> 
> if i2c-dev is not loaded there are no devices and the msg is correct. 
> 
> The suggested fault msg may not be the most helpful, maybe it should suggest checking i2c-dev.

 

Or a patch applied that makes it check, and if it's not compiled in, to attempt to load the module.

----------

## suikka

i tried to install lm_sensors with not so good results..

```
# emerge lm-sensors

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-apps/i2c-2.8.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) i2c-2.8.1.tar.gz

 * *****************************************************************

 * 

 * This ebuild assumes your *current* kernel is >=2.4.9 && < 2.5+ 

 * 

 * For 2.5+ series kernels, use the support already in the kernel

 * under 'Character devices' -> 'I2C support'.

 * 

 * To cross-compile, 'export LINUX="/lib/modules/<version>/build"'

 * or symlink /usr/src/linux to another kernel.

 * 

 * *****************************************************************

 * *****************************************************************

 * 

 * WARNING: This i2c support is not recommended for things such as 

 * WARNING: BTTV

 * 

 * *****************************************************************

 * 

 * http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/browse.cgi/lm_sensors2/README

 * 

 * 35 ADDITIONALLY, i2c-2.8.1 is not API compatible to earlier i2c

 * 36 releases due to struct changes; therefore you must NOT ENABLE

 * 37 any other i2c drivers (e.g. bttv) in the kernel.

 * 38 Do NOT use lm-sensors 2.8.0 or i2c-2.8.0 if you require bttv.

 * 

 * Please try out http://www.ensicaen.ismra.fr/~delvare/devel/i2c/

 * for a kernel patch which will fix this problem. Please note that

 * nor the lm_sensors team nor the package maintainers will be able

 * to support you if you encounter problems with I2C when using

 * other modules with requirements on I2C...

 * 

 * *****************************************************************

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking i2c-2.8.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.8.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

  * You are running:- 2.6.6-rc1

  * Using kernel in /usr/src/linux:- 2.6.6-rc1

  * Kernel version in /usr/src/linux is not 2.4.x

  * Please specify a 2.4.x kernel!

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/i2c-2.8.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! Incompatible Kernel
```

what should i do ?

----------

## kallamej

You should put

```
=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 -x86
```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## appetitus

He should also visit

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/kernel26.html

and follow the instructions there about kernel options.  Then the FAQ and some thinking will allow you to finally get it working.  If he has ISA sensors, be sure to add the kernel option (not mentioned on webpage and was hard to find -- so I edited .config).

The newest sensors, 2.8.6 and kernel 2.6.6-mm4 work here on a Supermicro with only about a dozen attempts   :Confused: 

----------

## wads

 *Quote:*   

> So did anyone get it to work with 2.6 kernels? 
> 
> You can't emerge lm-sensors anymore because of the kernel diffrence. 
> 
> Help would be very much appreciated cuz I am trying to get it to work for ages now.

 

I had the same problem.  To emerge a version (2.8.6) of lm_sensors that worked with my 2.6 kernel, I did the following:

```
Step 1:  echo "sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Step 2:  echo "sys-apps/lm-sensors" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

From that point on, I just followed the excellent tutorial found here:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815&highlight=sensors

Good luck!

----------

## mentok

I'm using kernel 2.6.5-mm6 and I've been trying to emerge a version of lm-sensors >2.8.1 but for some reason I can't. I've just done emerge sync and I have done

```
Step 1:  echo "sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Step 2:  echo "sys-apps/lm-sensors" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

But emerge -av lm-sensors only shows version 2.8.1.

I also tried putting 

```
=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 -x86
```

 in /etc/portage/package.keywords

I have also tried

```
emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.2

emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.3

emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.4

emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.5

emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.6
```

But no luck.

I've also tried ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" but it doesn't work either.

Trying to emerge lm-sensors-2.8.1 just gives an error since it's for a 2.4 kernel.

I have ALL the options in the kernel under i2c compiled as modules but I can't modprobe i2c-proc 

what am I missing???

----------

## Stormmind

I've tryed following the guide, but when running "sensors-detect" i got the "no devices" error. Following a tip from above, I commented out the "exit 1" line in sensors-detect, and the script run through and did loading and stuff, but all of a sudden it stopped with:

```
Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

```

I have an Asus A7V333 motherboard and lspci gives me this:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

```

It is not the 82801 chipset that has a workaround so I am afraid to test that. What should I do?

----------

## kallamej

 *mentokthemindtaker wrote:*   

> I'm using kernel 2.6.5-mm6 and I've been trying to emerge a version of lm-sensors >2.8.1 but for some reason I can't. I've just done emerge sync and I have done
> 
> --SNIP--
> 
> 

 

The package.unmask entry is not necessary, but otherwise it seems like it should work. Which portage version do you use? Can you post the exact error messages as well as the contents of /etc/portage/package.keywords (for sanity), please.

----------

## Stormmind

I dunno what I did, but I reran sensors-detect and it's working better now =)

will report results in a minute.

----------

## mentok

Here is what I get when trying to emerge lm-sensors:

```
pi root # emerge -av lm-sensors

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1  -debug  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) lm_sensors-2.8.1.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lm_sensors-2.8.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/lm-sensors-2.8.1/work

 * Applying lm-sensors-2.8.1-sensors-detect-gentoo.diff...                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * *****************************************************************

 * 

 * This ebuild assumes your /usr/src/linux kernel is the one you

 * used to build i2c-2.8.1. and is >=2.4.9 && < 2.5+

 * 

 * For 2.5+ series kernels, use the support already in the kernel

 * under 'Character devices' -> 'I2C support' and get lm-sensors

 * 2.8.2.

 * 

 * To cross-compile, 'export LINUX="/lib/modules/<version>/build"'

 * or symlink /usr/src/linux to another kernel.

 * 

 * *****************************************************************

 * You are running:- 2.6.5-mm6

 * Using kernel in /usr/src/linux/:- 2.6.5-mm6

 * Kernel version in /usr/src/linux is not 2.4.x

 * Please specify a 2.4.x kernel!

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 0

!!! Incompatible Kernel

```

Here is my /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
sys-apps/lm-sensors ~x86

app-office/gnucash ~x86

net-im/amsn ~x86

```

Trying to emerge lm-sensors-2.8.6:

```
pi root # emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.6

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS:

```
pi root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av lm-sensors

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1  -debug  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

```

Both:

```
pi root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.6

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.6 (masked by: -keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## kallamej

 *mentokthemindtaker wrote:*   

> Here is my /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/lm-sensors ~x86
> 
> ...

 

Ah yes, you have tilde x86, it should be minus x86. In cases like this you can always look in the ebuild to see what keyword is used and copy that to be sure to get it correct.

----------

## mentok

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Ah yes, you have tilde x86, it should be minus x86. In cases like this you can always look in the ebuild to see what keyword is used and copy that to be sure to get it correct.

 

Cool, I didn't even know there was a minus x86 keyword.  :Embarassed: 

Thank you!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kallamej

Yeah, it is normally used when a package is broken, but in this case it is more like a hack to keep 2.4 users from installing it, I think.

----------

## MLS100

Is there any way to get lm_sensors working without using modules? I tried emerging i2c with i2c support enabled as well as disabled in the kernel and I get:

 * I2C requires the source of a compatible kernel

 * version installed in /usr/src/linux

 * (or the environmental variable $LINUX)

 * and kernel I2C *disabled* or *enabled as a module*

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/i2c-2.8.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 95, Exitcode 0

!!! Error: compilation failed!

every time I emerge lm-sensors.

/usr/src/linux is linked to linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r5/

Thanks,

/MLS

----------

## dAIvd

Gkrellm2 reports that it cannot find my sensors. I checked the manual and gkrellm checks for /proc/sys/dev/sensors and I do not have any such entry in /proc.

I use kernel 2.6.7-mm6 with lm-sensors 2.8.7 and the sensor program works and gives output. sensors -s also works after I commented out three lines in /etc/sensors.conf, that sensors -s was complaining about. These lines were all of the type "set *_hyst *", so I do not think that this has anything to do with my problem.

I have seen that others have had similar problems. Where is my /proc entry? Does this have anything to do with the 2.6 kernels?

Grateful for help.

----------

## dAIvd

 *dAIvd wrote:*   

> Gkrellm2 reports that it cannot find my sensors. I checked the manual and gkrellm checks for /proc/sys/dev/sensors and I do not have any such entry in /proc.
> 
> I use kernel 2.6.7-mm6 with lm-sensors 2.8.7 and the sensor program works and gives output. sensors -s also works after I commented out three lines in /etc/sensors.conf, that sensors -s was complaining about. These lines were all of the type "set *_hyst *", so I do not think that this has anything to do with my problem.
> 
> I have seen that others have had similar problems. Where is my /proc entry? Does this have anything to do with the 2.6 kernels?
> ...

 

Solved it myself.

It seems that gkrellm v2.2.2 which can be emerged by using ~x86 understands that there are no I2C /proc entries in 2.6 and gets the information from some other place.

----------

## dmolavi

i'm trying to get this working on a Dell Inspiron 5150 notebook.  but when i run sensors-detect, it tells me that it can't find any supported chips.  any suggestions?

thanks in advance,

dm

----------

## 59729

I have not configured my kernel with IC2 support, is it someway I can compile it and make the modules / get everything to work without restarting the computer?

----------

## iGMAS

 *wrs4 wrote:*   

> Rereading, what I missed was compiling it in as modules.  I went back and modularized the items I posted above, then followed the rest of the tutorial.  Not having an ISA bus on this board (Iwill DPL-533), I wasn't surprised that all of the tests on the ISA bus failed.  It detected an i2c-i801 and an eeprom module, which I duly modprobed.  I also had to add the /etc/sysconfig directory so that I could write out the lm_sensors file....
> 
> I have the two modules above inserted and running.  sensors reports memory but nothing else:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Same problem here :/

----------

## Stormmind

I updated lm-sensors and after that sensors stopped working. I ran sensors-detect again and it produced a different configfile. Instead of w83781d it now wants asb100. I modprobed it and woops the sensors work again, but now they display wrong numbers. is it because I need to change another entry in sensors.conf? why did the module changed at all? I don't get it.

Cheers

----------

## InfinityX

I recently updated to the latest version and lm-sensors has stopped working, gkrellm still reports the right values but sensors itself refuses to start:

```
sensors: error while loading shared libraries: sensors: undefined symbol: libsensors_version
```

I've got a Giga-byte K7 Triton mobo, VIA chipset and the latest gentoo-dev-sources. If it helps, here are the modules that sensors-detect comes up with:

```
i2c-viapro

i2c-isa

eeprom

it87
```

Any ideas?

----------

## CarlUman

Which if the "I2C Hardware Bus support" options am I suppose to use for the intel 845 shipset?  I've seen someone else was asking about the 875.

Options are...

  < > ALI 1535    

  < > ALI 15x3    

  < > AMD 756/766                            

  < > AMD 8111                                 

  < > Intel 801                                    

  < > Intel 810/815                             

  < > ISA Bus support                        

  < > Nvidia Nforce2                          

  < > Parallel port adapter (light)        

  < > Intel PIIX4                                 

  < > S3/VIA (Pro)Savage                  

  < > S3 Savage 4                              

  < > NatSemi SCx200 ACCESS.bus 

  < > SiS 5595       

  < > SiS 630/730  

  < > SiS 96x         

  < > VIA 82C586B

  < > VIA 82C596/82C686/823x

  < > Voodoo 3

Thanks

Carl

----------

## 3n0k

I have kernel 2.6.8-r3 and i followed up all the instructions correctly (i think). Compiled all necessary modules and enabled them too. did the sensors-detect with no problems at all but when i type sensors i get this...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> w83627hf-isa-0290
> 
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> ...

 

cleary something is missing here...

i got an AN7 from Abit (with the Guru shit).

has someone seen this before? what might be screwing lm_sensors readings?

tks for ur help.

EDIT:

here goes my lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_pcm_oss            48808  0
> ...

 

----------

## ck42

Just moved over to another m/b.  lm_sensors and gkrellm2 was giving me all the temps/voltages/fans.

New m/b is nforce2 and trying to get things going but running into a snag.

lsmod shows:

```
w83627hf               28200  0

i2c_sensor              3072  1 w83627hf

i2c_core               19152  2 w83627hf,i2c_sensor

```

went thu the sensors-detect and got everything setup and the modules appear to be loaded.  But, when I run 'sensors' it just tells me "No sensors found!"

I re-emerged lm_sensors under the latest kernel.  Do I also need to re-emerge gkrellm?

Any ideas why sensors aren't being found?

[EDIT]

Ok...think I've got something going. stay tuned   :Laughing: 

----------

## Aike

I've compiled the modules into the kernel, but that doesn't seem to work. Is it possible to work without the modules?

----------

## apmurray

 *magikomax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I used also gkrellm to display Mb and CPU temperature. Does it exist a program wich do the same but fit in the top bar of Gnome?
> 
> 

 

GNOME Sensors Applet

----------

## angelcaf

I've a mother-board: ASUS P4P800 SE and 2.6.22-gentoo-r9

i'd like to know what are the kernel modules that i'll must enable...

PS: when i try to emerge gkrellm i got:

  *

 * sensors-detect requires CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV to be enabled for non-2.4.x kernels.

 *

 *

 * lm_sensors-2.10.1 requires CONFIG_I2C to be enabled for non-2.4.x kernels for most sensors.

 *

thank you in advance.

----------

